# Deformed leg after moult



## benmoore (Oct 23, 2006)

Ahh one of my marbled mantises has just had a bad moult... it didnt appear to fall or anything but one of its rear legs is slightly deformed. The leg appears perfectly formed however it is constantly sticking up in the air and the mantid very rarely managed to navigate it to grip onto something. Upon analysing its movement its backside seems to scrape along the floor now and the whole mantis has a lower stance.

Usualy I would just wait till the next moult and see how it goes but I am a little worried:

- If it has a deformed leg that will make it more difficult to grab somethnig to hold on to when moulting there is a good chance of a fall mid moult.

- The mantis may or may not be trying to chew the leg off - I cant quite tell yet as it only moulted a few hours ago... however if it does chew its leg off it will have problems anchoring when moulting... also if a large section of leg goes I am worried it may not regrow fully.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2006)

Let it be is what I would do. Or you can cut it off and if the mantis has enough molts before adulthood it will grow back.


----------



## Mister Michael (Oct 23, 2006)

What a coincidence....mine had the same molt problem this morning...in fact it's still holding some of the molt....it just has a stiff leg...other then that i haven't messed with him today...but he still a nympth 2nd molt i believe...so he should be fine


----------

